# Paradigm speaker question



## ace27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, I am looking to upgrade my front and center speakers. Right now I have Paradigm monitor 5 bookshelfs and monitor CC-370 center. I was looking to upgrade to the studio line ,my room is around 15'x17'x8'. Choices are the Studio 100s+ CC-590 or Studio 60s+ CC-690. Another choice is the B&W 683s+ HTM6-1. All are near same price mark. Closest speaker store is a 6hr round trip. Thanks Ace27


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

If your system is used more for Theater than music I would go with the Studio 60's, if more for music than the 100's would be my choice.:T Great choice either way.:yay:


----------



## ace27 (Feb 24, 2008)

I use it for 60% movies and 40% music. Thanks for the input.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm going to throw a curve here.. I think I'd rather get the Studio 20's for all around and a nice SVS sub to fill out the bottom octaves.

I've got the Studio 60's up front, and like them. However, I think the bookshelves are easier to place and cost less and will sound just as good as the 60's when paired with a good sub.

JCD


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I had the 60's (v1) which I sold to my son-in-law. I have since gotten the SVS SB-01 7.1 system with the SVS SB12-Plus/2 sub. I love my system. I do think the matching the front 3 speakers is a plus in a system. The 20's should do well on the sides. Keep us imformed. Have fun, Dennis


----------

